# quick detailer?



## danna (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm uncertain when I can use my quick detailer (Zaino z-16 or whatever it's called)

If I go to a hand spray wash, high pressure the car w/ WATER ONLY, is it safe to dry the car and then use detailer? I'm afraid I'll rub dirt into the finish and cause scratches/swirling. What if I use the "soap" option? This worries me that it's stripping of the Zaino prematurely.

Thanks!


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

danna said:


> I'm uncertain when I can use my quick detailer (Zaino z-16 or whatever it's called)
> 
> If I go to a hand spray wash, high pressure the car w/ WATER ONLY, is it safe to dry the car and then use detailer? I'm afraid I'll rub dirt into the finish and cause scratches/swirling. What if I use the "soap" option? This worries me that it's stripping of the Zaino prematurely.
> 
> Thanks!


TO start water only even with pressure you are not lifting all the dirt off the car....its the lubricity in a dedicated car wash soap that loosens the dirt and allows it to be rinsed away
So If you use water only good chance you are wiping dirt on the surface....a good car wash soap is designed not to wash the protection off the car....if you are using dish soap then YES its stripping the protection off....you want to clean the surface as much as possible before you start wiping the QD on the surface


----------



## ESJAY (Jul 14, 2007)

*my choice...*

been having a great amount of succes with a product from Lucas Oil called Slick Mist...i have tried a great many spray detail mists and at this time this is my fave.


----------



## Lawaspire (Dec 28, 2007)

:thumbup: I best quick detailer I have ever used is Meguiar's Ultimate Quik Detailer! :thumbup:​
I'm visiting relatives for the holidays who have a gravel driveway (= EXTRA dust, dirt, grime) and rather inclement weather (rain, rain, 15 minutes of clouds, more rain). No point of washing and waxing, so all I can do is try and keep the car protected. This stuff is GENIUS! Here's a video I found on youtube you should check out- half the hood uses the Quick Detailer, the other half is presumably just washed and waxed.

Cost: about $10 at Autozone (though I've heard you can find it at Walmart for less)


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Lawaspire said:


> :thumbup: I best quick detailer I have ever used is Meguiar's Ultimate Quik Detailer! :thumbup:​
> I'm visiting relatives for the holidays who have a gravel driveway (= EXTRA dust, dirt, grime) and rather inclement weather (rain, rain, 15 minutes of clouds, more rain). No point of washing and waxing, so all I can do is try and keep the car protected. This stuff is GENIUS! Here's a video I found on youtube you should check out- half the hood uses the Quick Detailer, the other half is presumably just washed and waxed.
> 
> Cost: about $10 at Autozone (though I've heard you can find it at Walmart for less)


Just remember that QD spray is not for removing dirt its to enhance the finish after you have washed the car...


----------



## Lawaspire (Dec 28, 2007)

You're right about a quick detailer, for general purposes, is to enhance the shine on a clean car. The new "ultimate quik detailer" I mentioned actually DOES remove daily dirt and dust- it's not just a shine enhancer. This is part of why its so excellent- you get the shine, the repellant, and a quickie clean or spot remover! 

Try it- even if you buy it at an auto store and test it in the parking lot. Hate it? Just return it.


----------



## caseysc1 (Oct 17, 2007)

I use the Zaino products and have been very happy with the result. Specifically, I use Z5, Z2, ZCS and Z8 as a base in that order. I use Z6 as the quick detailer about twice/week dry and following a wash. I use the Z7 car wash when it needs it. These products all work together and produce an amazing shine. Check out the results in the "view my garage link" at the top right of this post. I can't see myself using anything else in the foreseeable future. As to the cost, I think the products are reasonable once you learn how little of each is needed per application. The protection lasts for months.

You can read all of the testimonials at Zaino.com. BTW, it is only sold on the web. 

In the past I have used the Meguiar's Ultimate Quik Detailer as well as the the other Meguiar's products. Good stuff, but, in my case, the Zaino products last longer.

Just my $.02.


----------



## StingrayBoys (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry if I'm way behind on an old thread, but couldn't resist... I love the Meguiar's Final Inspection. I buy it by the Gallon and it is quite cost effective. Also, am very impressed by the Griot's Speed Clean (also avail by the gallon). Both smell good, work great, and make the car look amazing. TIP: door jambs, door sills, rims, any painted surface.

ps. after waxing my lawnmower, Final Inspection and Speed Clean keep it looking OUTSTANDING!!! :bigpimp:


----------



## lawdude (May 24, 2006)

I've used expensive and I've used cheap - I found that cheap (Eagle One Wipe & Shine) works as good as any. Should be able to get it for about four bucks a bottle.


----------



## Vicman17 (Nov 11, 2006)

dboy11 said:


> Just remember that QD spray is not for removing dirt its to enhance the finish after you have washed the car...


You wipe with a rag and QD on a dirty surface and you WILL introduce new scratches. QD sprays are nothing more than diluted car wash soap. They leave a slick and clean finish and best used in between waxes and not in between washes.

There are also acrylic or carnauba spray waxes (Turtle Wax, Armor-All, Eagle One WAUD, etc..) that are like QD but adds the slickness back to previously waxed finish. I would not substitute these sprays with an actual polish/ wax job.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Vicman17 said:


> You wipe with a rag and QD on a dirty surface and you WILL introduce new scratches. QD sprays are nothing more than diluted car wash soap. They leave a slick and clean finish and best used in between waxes and not in between washes.


I'd really like to know where you get this info from?

QD is not just diluted car wash soap, most are acrylic or polymer based, some add carnuba...it was originally designed for show room cars so that they would have a high gloss look it adds no protection to the car just shine..its application can be a few things...its great at picking up the residue from wax / polish, etc...removing smudges and such on the paint...it also is wildly used after washing a car to take out any water spots and add some shine...its pretty versatile in its use but as you stated always on a clean surface


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

dboy11 said:


> I'd really like to know where you get this info from?
> 
> QD is not just diluted car wash soap, most are acrylic or polymer based, some add carnuba...it was originally designed for show room cars so that they would have a high gloss look it adds no protection to the car just shine..its application can be a few things...its great at picking up the residue from wax / polish, etc...removing smudges and such on the paint...it also is wildly used after washing a car to take out any water spots and add some shine...its pretty versatile in its use but as you stated always on a clean surface


Hey Dave,

Have you tried FK425? I started using it a few months ago and completely love the stuff. Hell of a good price by the gallon also.

~Bill


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Bill-SD said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Have you tried FK425? I started using it a few months ago and completely love the stuff. Hell of a good price by the gallon also.
> 
> ~Bill


Yes I have some here and its killer product...the ones that I like from them are the Pink hand glaze excellent product with super high shine...I use their decomentation kit on some of the cars that I do...very time consuming but great results...there glass cleaner is great only thing that I don't like about it is you have to get the mixture just right or it can streak..the FX-100 Ultra Spray Glaze sealant one that I use a lot after the QD process...another one you should look at...All of their antic static line really works well for people that live in areas that have tons of pollen.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

Adam's Detail Spray is probably one of the best ones around.

We have it 10% off list then another 10% off with our bimmerfest discount code:

Adam's Detail Spray


----------



## Vicman17 (Nov 11, 2006)

dboy11 said:


> I'd really like to know where you get this info from?
> 
> QD is not just diluted car wash soap, most are acrylic or polymer based, some add carnuba...it was originally designed for show room cars so that they would have a high gloss look it adds no protection to the car just shine..its application can be a few things...its great at picking up the residue from wax / polish, etc...removing smudges and such on the paint...it also is wildly used after washing a car to take out any water spots and add some shine...its pretty versatile in its use but as you stated always on a clean surface


Sorry dboy. No expert here by any means and no intention to misinform. As what was explained to me by a detailer a few years ago, QD Spray (Meg FI, Meg's QD, Mother's Showtime) are all similar in nature. Each company may add some unique properties like a different smell, color, shine boosters, etc..but the end results are the same. They CAN add some slickness back to a waxed finish or perhaps used as clay lube (they also work great as bird poop remover). He took a very small amount of Armor All car wash soap and diluted it in a spray bottle. Although different in color, smell, etc... when you rub the product(s) between your fingers, they were similar (depending I guess on the amount of dilution) and sprayed both the OTC QD and the diluted Armor All spray on the surface buffed with the same kind of MF rag and both produced almost the same end results.

You're right that brand name QD could very well be acry/ poly based an some may add shine enhancers, especially the new ones. I still distinctly differentiate simple (old school) QD sprays from Spray Waxes (TW 1 Step Wax and Dry, Eagle One WAUD, etc..) which are diluted forms of waxes and would of course leave a very thin film of the wax product and some form of protection as opposed to the QD which main purpose is to clean or add some shine but no protection.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Vicman17 said:


> Sorry dboy. No expert here by any means and no intention to misinform. As what was explained to me by a detailer a few years ago, QD Spray (Meg FI, Meg's QD, Mother's Showtime) are all similar in nature. Each company may add some unique properties like a different smell, color, shine boosters, etc..but the end results are the same. They CAN add some slickness back to a waxed finish or perhaps used as clay lube (they also work great as bird poop remover). He took a very small amount of Armor All car wash soap and diluted it in a spray bottle. Although different in color, smell, etc... when you rub the product(s) between your fingers, they were similar (depending I guess on the amount of dilution) and sprayed both the OTC QD and the diluted Armor All spray on the surface buffed with the same kind of MF rag and both produced almost the same end results.
> 
> You're right that brand name QD could very well be acry/ poly based an some may add shine enhancers, especially the new ones. I still distinctly differentiate simple (old school) QD sprays from Spray Waxes (TW 1 Step Wax and Dry, Eagle One WAUD, etc..) which are diluted forms of waxes and would of course leave a very thin film of the wax product and some form of protection as opposed to the QD which main purpose is to clean or add some shine but no protection.


No harm and you are right they are all about the same in terms of they do...some I think are better than others but that's really based on more shine than anything


----------

